# Ain't nutthin but a peanut



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Powerlifting blog. 


Journey of an aspiring powerlifter.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I finally managed to move up the 75lb dumbells for my bent rows(5x8), the heaviest dumbell weight at my gym. roud:


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I managed to get my shoulder press up to 130lb in 5x5 today

Could barely get through the last 2 sets. It's most fun when you can barely get them through but pull through 100% anyway.

I'm toying with the 5x8 or 5x5 workout at the moment once a week. 1 meal ever 3 hours or so, no supplements yet. Seems to be working well so far.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Started with 100lb bench press workout back at the end of August. Today I managed to go 160 5x4 and finally top it off with 5 reps of 170lb right at the end. Felt like a million bucks. At this rate I'll be doing 180lb 5x8 by december with little difficulty. Can't wait.

Today's workout overview:

Situps

30 rep non weighted warm up
40 rep weighted with 50lb on chest

Bench press(4 minute rest between sets):
12 rep 70lb slow warmup
5 rep 140lb warmup
5x5 160lb
5 rep 170lb finish


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Fix for the thread's title:


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice, keep up the good work. I eventually got upto 265lbs press but it took 4 years of constant effort. Seen a few guys go roid, I suggest t3 boosters if your over 35 due to depletion of testerone.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

(Tell me why)
Ain't nothing but a fish cake
(Tell me why)
Ain't nothing but a beef steak
(Tell me why)
I never wanna hear you say
"I want a latte"


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Moved from 80lb to 90lb bicept curls today.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

So far the last 3 months, although I gained muscle and lost weight, the physical changes were meh, but this month I'm I actually look like I toss around heavy shit. 

Also, ordered some whey and creatine tablets. If anyone has any suggestions on supplements fill me in.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Got these today. 










The whey tastes pretty good. I was expecting something nastier. I'll keep this brand down to one dose a day since I'm lactose intolerant, and maybe add egg powder or something else along with lactose free whey.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

So I'm basically lactose intolerant, but just serving of whey won't affect me. So what I plan on doing is in order to save money and still costume whey I will buy regular whey and whey isolate. Take the regular cheap whey once a day, and the expensive one 2 times on the same day instead of doing all whey isolate which is 3x the regular's price. Also got some more creatine. This time the Hlc I believe it's called. It's more refined and effective. Added bcaa as well for post workout.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Bench press day:
140lb 5x5 warm-up
160lb 5x 5 warm-up

190lb 4x4

Taking as much rest as I need but not over 5 minutes.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

hmm, i wonder if I should give up doing curls and other big-3 unrelated exercises since the nutrition will be divided between the useful and useless. so doesn't make much sense to do overhead-press/abs when what i care about is deadlift, squat, and bench press.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I guess i still need to work my triceps for the bench press i was told. And i remember it working for me back in the day so theyre back on the menu.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Currently on the hunt for the best creatine. So far Rari seems like the best brand plus it's HCL, so.

I'll take the mono creatine during my non workout week days and the HCL post and preworkout. Make more sense that way.

Trying to keep my workout days under 4 days and workouts under 30 min.

Looking forward the bench press this weekend. Ill try to make it clean 190 5x5 this time. Worked out triceps yesterday for thr purpose of benching so i hope they'ved healed by then.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Noticeable difference, I don't know if it's the whey or creatine, but I Deffo have more energy than before. I didn't notice until I found myself jumping down several steps of stairs on my way to class.also jumping over various obstacles on the road, not something Ive done since highschool really. Sorta feel like Toby McGuire after getting bit by that spider.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

br0 this ain't pow3rlifting shit
wth are you doing


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey, I said aspiring powerlifter. Experimenting mostly with the benchpress right now. It has been two weeks. Some patience please!


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Just got back from deadlifting thingy. 230lb X 10. Which is horrible for a seasoned powerlifter but it's OK for me considering how long ago I last deadlifted.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

My body is rekt from yesterday


----------

